# 3 Day Diet Keeping it off..!



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Well it seems like forever ago I posted about going on the "3 Day Diet" (where you eat certain foods for 3 days then go back to normal eating patterns) a few co-workers and I did that in 3 day increments for several months/weeks in a row, well actually for a total of 47 lbs weight loss in 6 weeks, then we took a break and only one other co-worker and myself got back in the saddle for a total of 65 lbs loss for me. Then I just quit, never went back on it, but never gained that much of my weight back either. Oh, there were a few ups and downs but nothing to get too upset about. Due to some recent "cause for worry" situations, I think i just lost even a few more pounds... LoL But every winter at some point I get to thinking about how much weight I've lost because that's when I'm carrying feed bags. And let me tell you, when you're carrying a 50lb bag of feed, it makes to realize that was how much extra pounds I was walking around with, every day of my life..! (now I think I'm up to 70lbs off total and looking at getting down to 34", but not gonna kill myself in order to get there, or kill myself if I don't get there at all...) 

I will admit, the 3 Day Diet may not be right for everyone, but freaklishly it did work for me...

A QUICK PHOTO REVIEW: 
tipping the scale at 285lbs I was wearing 48" pants but seriously should have been in 50's...









I think I was in 38" there, 










Just think this 50lb bag of feed plus about another 20lbs was how much extra fat I was walking around with every day of my life...!


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

wow! great job!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I thought you were a cutie in the first pic, and you're a cutie now! You look happier now though. That's really great how well you did!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Whoa! Slev, that's impressive! How long did it take you? What "certain foods" did you eat for those three days?

Keep it up - er... OFF!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

This is weird because I was just checking that 3-day diet out today in my saved file...I desperately need to lose 60lbs...Could you give me a look at what you ate during those 3-days...I saw the diet but was wondering if you subbed any of the veggies? You look GREAT btw..Thank you..


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

LOL! When I started typing to google "3 day diet," paczki day came up. ROTFL!


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I really didn't do anything different, or extra like "workout' or anything. I mean, after a while we did start to just walk during the rest of our lunch break, cuz.., well.. what else are you gonna do ya know? I recall there was a night or two when I was on day 2 or 3 of the diet and was going out for the evening, so I went to Ponderosa but I substituted for what was realistic and that was all I ate. 

I guess I should explain a little more "in depth" 

Countless times I started a diet, bought diet pills, several types, several times, but for whatever reason I really never remembered to take them. (I'm glad now of that looking at how many health concerns come from that stuff) There was a "trigger" that went off in my head and that is when it clicked and I was actually serious and ready to make and keep the commitment. For me, it was a picture of me serving coffee as a joke that was on my co-workers monitor. Any time I looked over I saw that and one day I just knew I had to do something. 









I do want to add, that i also was carrying around a whole lot of depression and "bad thoughts" and had to give all of that up as well.. amazing to me how much bad vibes I was carrying around, when I lost all of my weight and negitive thoughts and depression and stuff, things really started to change and look up in my life. My acid reflux went AWAY.. the Beginning Farmers guy approached me and really liked all of my farming stories and he even hooked me with with the publisher, and then my eBook came out on Amazon, I mean everything was going great, ..then my friends wanted to retire and they suggested me for a position that turned out to be a promotion and great for me to move on..! seriously folks, it all starts with just that little trigger going off.. telling you it really is time this time to make a difference...

GOOD LUCK everyone...!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2013)

Could you please tell me if you ate any different veggies?


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

My3sons. Actually that was one thing I prolly did change up a little. For some odd reason I do like that vegetable medley crap LoL. Most people complain about the beets. And I tell them it's only one serving. Geesh, the other thought is, just cause you don't like something isn't any reason to not tuff it up and do it. The other choice is to stay fat.. Most of them grumble a little but they know right. 

Good luck to any and all who are trying....


----------

